# 80 series 1911 takedown info



## mrsnipy

I was just given a series 80 1911 pistol, however no info or book with it. Is there a web page or site with takedown/fieldstip info so i can clean this piece and have a reference to go by? This is my first 1911 and nothing like my hk uspc.
Bob


----------



## gfmun

try http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/tech_library.htm

George


----------



## niadhf

I just got (well should soon) a series 80 manual from e-bay. 4.50


----------



## Rachel

Remove the magazine and make sure weapon is unloaded.Press in on recoil spring plug and turn barrel bushing clockwise and remove plug and spring.Push the slide back until the resess in lower edge of slide is even with slide stop and push the slide stop out of your gun and remove the slide,then remove barrel from the slide.Put it back together in reverse order.Take it apart and put it back together a dozen times so you don't forget.


----------



## DJ Niner

Rachel covered most of it. Here's a link with pictures:

http://www.m1911.org/stripin1.htm

Here is a link to a .PDF version of the actual instruction manual, but be warned; it's almost 10 mb, so it might take a few minutes (or more) to download to your computer, depending on your internet access speed.

http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/colt_mkiv_series_80_&_90_pistols.pdf


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A lot of manuals for a lot of guns here http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm


----------



## mrsnipy

*1911 take down info*

thanks everyone for the input, took the gun down,cleaned,lubed and reassembled......it still works!!!!
Bob


----------



## DJ Niner

But of course! We never had any doubts... :smt023


----------

